# Задачка для врачей



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2007)

Коллеги!
Давайте поиграем в отгадайку. Задачка не выдуманная, а что ни на есть реальная. Вчера, в 18.00, ко мне обратился за консультацией мужчина 1955 года рождения, проживает в Киеве, врач. Рост 172см. Вес 62 кг.

*Жалобы*: боли в области нижнегрудного отдела позвоночника с иррадиацией в область эпигастрия с августа 2006г. По характеру боли тупые, ноющие, постоянные, купируются нестероидами на непродолжительный период.

*Анамнез*: Падение со ступенек лестницы в августе 2006. Упал на спину и несколько метров проехал спиной по ступенькам, после чего в области нижнегрудного отдела позвоночника наблюдалась гематома размером с ладонь. После травмы обратился в травмпункт, сделали рентгенографию нижнегрудного и поясничного отделов в двух проекциях, на которой костнодеструктивных изменений обнаружено не было.

*Вопрос*: что будем делать? Пишите, что на Ваш взгляд Вам необходимо уточнить для постановки диагноза (осмотр, дополнительные методы, лабораторка и т.д.)

Буду рад максимальному количеству участников...


----------



## Кронмед (3 Янв 2007)

Сделать УЗИ органов  брюшной полости, на предмет висцероптоза. Учитывая конституцию пациента, считаю,что это надо сделать обязательно!
Из лабораторки: прежде всего -биохимию: АЛТ, АСТ, тимоловая проба,креатинин, мочевина, биллирубин.
Осмотр: прослушать мануально сфинктеры: гастродуоденальный, дуаденоюенальный, илеоцекальный. Бывает. что после прослушивания боли сами исчезают. Пропальпируйте брыжжейки;
в первую очередь тонкой кишки, потом сигмы, потом все остальные.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Сделать УЗИ органов  брюшной полости, на предмет висцероптоза. Учитывая конституцию пациента, считаю,что это надо сделать обязательно!


Сказано - сделано....
Дважды у разных специалистов с интервалом в два месяца в сентябре и начале декабря. Не хочу долго описывать, но изменений не обнаружили ни первый, ни во второй раз, все ок.

Какие дольше шаги?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2007)

Обычная первичная диагностика для предварительного диагноза и диспансеризации.
1. Клинический осмотр (с обязательной мануальной диагностикой) для определения уровня и степени болезненности.  
2.общий анализы крови и мочи, сахар крови (по возрасту положено)
3. ЭКГ
4. Флюорография органов грудной клетки
5. Функциональные снимки грудного отдела позвоночника, с захватом места поражения и сравнением со снимками от августа 2006 года.

Доп. исследования зависят от данных клинического клинического осмотра. Излагайте его результаты.


----------



## Кронмед (3 Янв 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Какие дольше шаги?



в посте№3 добавил.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> в посте№3 добавил.



Доктор, конкретизируйте Ваш вопрос, я не понял, если честно....

Добавлено через 8 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обычная первичная диагностика для предварительного диагноза и диспансеризации.
> 1. Клинический осмотр .


Прошу точные пожелания. конкретно что смотреть... 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.общий анализы крови и мочи, сахар крови (по возрасту положено).


в общем анализе крови все норма кроме СОЭ... 18 милиметров.. моча сахар №


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 3. ЭКГ.


ЭКГ - дифузные изменения в миокарде...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 4. Флюорография органов грудной клетки.


Без изменений...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 5. Функциональные снимки грудного отдела позвоночника, с захватом места поражения и сравнением со снимками от августа 2006 года..


функциональных снимков не проводили но сделали МРТ от декабря 2006 г. В заключении кроме грыж Шморля в сегменте 3-4 поясници больше ничего интересного. грудной норма...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доп. исследования зависят от данных клинического клинического осмотра. Излагайте его результаты.


Конкретизируйте коллега что вы хотите увидеть в клин. осмотре(кожные покровы. слизистые. тургар..) что конкретно смотреть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2007)

Внешние (покровные) признаки поражения со спины и живота (окраска кожных покровов, припухлость, температура

Есть ли болезненность при пальпации остистых отростков, паравертебральных точек, реберно-поперечных суставов - все на уровне поражения?

Есть ли болезненность при пальпации живота. Внимательно к белой линии живота (не пропустить грыжу)?

А, почему смотрели сахар в моче, а не в крови?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2007)

Моча, сахар...
я имел ввиду что общий анализ мочи и кровь на сахар в норме)))

Добавлено через 48 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Внешние (покровные) признаки поражения со спины и живота (окраска кожных покровов, припухлость, температура?


Кожные покровы слегка бледные (в общем). Касательно места травмы без особенностей, припухлости нет, повышения температуры нет (ни местно и общей)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть ли болезненность при пальпации остистых отростков, паравертебральных точек, реберно-поперечных суставов - все на уровне поражения??



да есть, незначительная болезненность при пальпации в проекции межпозвонковых суставов и межостистых промежутков в области Т8-Т12



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть ли болезненность при пальпации живота. Внимательно к белой линии живота (не пропустить грыжу)?



При осмотре живота: живот обычной формы, без асимметрии, кожные покровы чистые, брюшной тип дыхания.
Пальпация: дефанса нет, симптомов раздражения брюшины нет. при глубокой пальпации пальпируются безболезненно петли тонкого и толстого кишечника в точке Кера болезненности нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2007)

1. Есть ли болезненность при пальпации реберно-поперечных суставов - на уровне поражения?

2.  УЗИ зоны болезненности, поищем межмышечную и забрюшинную гематому.

3. Неврологический осмотр, видимо без особенногстей?


----------



## Кронмед (3 Янв 2007)

> Игорь Зинчук;4004]Доктор, конкретизируйте Ваш вопрос, я не понял, если честно....


Из лабораторки: прежде всего -биохимию: АЛТ, АСТ, тимоловая проба,креатинин, мочевина, биллирубин.
Осмотр: прослушать мануально сфинктеры: гастродуоденальный, дуаденоюенальный, илеоцекальный. Бывает. что после прослушивания боли сами исчезают. Пропальпируйте брыжжейки;
в первую очередь тонкой кишки, потом сигмы, потом все остальные.
Посмотрите состояние грудобрюшной диафрагмы.
Неплохо бы было сделать ФГС.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Янв 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Есть ли болезненность при пальпации реберно-поперечных суставов - на уровне поражения?
> 
> 2.  УЗИ зоны болезненности, поищем межмышечную и забрюшинную гематому.
> 
> 3. Неврологический осмотр, видимо без особенногстей?



1. При пальпации реберно-поперечных суставов, самих ребер и межрёберных промежутков боли нет.
2. Узи делали дважды, ничего не нашли.
3. В статусе все D=S и без паталогии.

Что ещё? Что дальше будем делать?

Добавлено через 15 минут 


Кронмед написал(а):


> Из лабораторки: прежде всего - биохимию: АЛТ, АСТ, тимоловая проба, креатинин, мочевина, биллирубин..



Из тех анализов что Вы запросили, все было сделано неделю назад 25.12.06. все в пределах нормы...



Кронмед написал(а):


> Осмотр: прослушать мануально сфинктеры: гастродуоденальный, дуоденоюенальный, илеоцекальный. .



Я не знаком с данной методикой. Но при перкуссии и глубокой пальпации в области эпигастрия болезненности нет, напряжения мышц нет, пульсация аорты не определяется. Головка поджелудочной не пальпируется и зона её проекции безболезненна.



Кронмед написал(а):


> Пропальпируйте брыжжейки;
> в первую очередь тонкой кишки, потом сигмы, потом все остальные.
> Посмотрите состояние грудобрюшной диафрагмы.
> Неплохо бы было сделать ФГС.



Кишечник и брыжейка пальпаторно мягкие, безболезненные, безуплотнений.
ФГС делали дважды с сентября, последнее 19.12.06., нашли незначительные явления гастродуоденита и все.

Чдо будем делать дальше?


----------



## Кронмед (5 Янв 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 1..
> 
> Чдо будем делать дальше?


Лапароскопию!!!:cray:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2007)

1. Измеряем температуру 3 раза в день.
2. Снимки крестцово-подвздошных сочленений.
3. Повторный анализ крови.
4. Нет ли болезненности при пальпации ребено-хрящевых и реберно - грудинных сочленений, грудины?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Янв 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Лапароскопию!!!:cray:


Диагностическую??? Без данных за острую хирургическую паталогию органов живота? Не уверен что вам удастся уговорить хирургов
Забегая на перёд скажу, что при лапароскопии вы ничего не нашли бы.

Добавлено через 8 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Измеряем температуру 3 раза в день.
> 2. Снимки крестцово-подвздошных сочленений.
> 3. Повторный анализ крови.
> 4. Нет ли болезненности при пальпации ребено-хрящевых и реберно- грудинных сочленений, грудины?



Наблюдение динамики не проводилось, (хотя я тоже пожелал увидеть повторный общий анализ крови) так как был поставлен диагноз и больной направлен для дальнейшего лечения в Шалимова...

Итак, вопрос на засыпку, что было сделано для постановки окончательного диагноза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2007)

Не мучайте. С каким диагнозом вы его госпитализировали.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Янв 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не мучайте. С каким диагнозом вы его госпитализировали.



Доктор Ступин! Меня, как и Вас очень смутило СОЭ 18 в первом анализе.
Учитывая, что до меня, его (как врача) обследовали по нескольку раз (УЗИ, ФГС, МРТ поясничного и грудного отделов, биохимия крови, осмотр абдоминальных хирургов), что мне бедному оставалось делать с учетом болей в нижнегрудном отделе с иррадиацией в эпигастрий и что сделано из обследований было уже практически все...?
Естественно я захотел посмотреть забрюшинное пространство...
В тот же вечер я направил его на КТ органов живота и ЗАБРЮШИННОГО пространства (благо у нас есть диагностические центры с работой в три смены). На утро среды 3 января позвонила жена и сообщила, что они будут ложиться в НИИ экспериментальной хирургии Шалимова, на КТ обнаружили опухоль хвоста поджелудочной железы и региональный лимфаденит....
Вот такая история....
Меня побудило представить эту историю на наш сайт то, что очень часто ко мне обращаются больные с разнообразной висцеральной патологией. Которых осматривали врачи соответствующих специальностей, пробовали их лечить и, не добившись положительных результатом "спихивают" их со словами: "это у вас какое-то смещение в позвоночнике и потому у вас проблемы, идите к мануальщикам..."


----------



## Кронмед (5 Янв 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> обнаружили опухоль хвоста поджелудочной железы "


В таком случае ФГС должна была показать варикозное расширение вен желудка и пищевода и как минимум петехии на слизистой желудка, реакция Грегерсена, д. б.
дать как минимум2+. А узи д. б. показать спленомегалию, вследствие обтурации вен селезёнки опухолью панкреас. И кстати при опухолях хвоста панкреас, боли уходят, если больной принимает позу эмбриона. Он Вам про это не говорил?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2007)

1. Поучительно!
2. Разумно!
3. Где-то повезло!
4. Методичность соблюдена.
5. Здесь больше жизненного опыта (Вашего или учителей), чем точных знаний.
6. Думаю УЗИсты должны были видеть.
7. Как частопрактикующему врачу, Вам понятна дилема:
Начинать лечить и дообследовать или дообследовать и лечить? Как тут не скажешь о врачебной интуиции.
8. Вы хороший врач!!!


----------



## Кронмед (6 Янв 2007)

У меня, кстати, есть больная, у которой боль в правой повздошной области. Тупая, ноющая, постоянная. Сделали всю биохимию, всю клинику, прошли всю функциональную диагностику. Специалистов: гинеколог, нефролог, хирурги абдоминалный и торакальный, кардиолог, невролог, эндокринолог, ревматолог. Всё в норме! Сделали лапороскопию. Ничего не нашли. Вертеброгенная симптоматика отсутствует.

Живот мягкий при пальпации. Спазмов брыжжеек и сфинктеров нет (в т.ч. и илеоцекального, что предполагалось). Стул нормальный. Илиопсоасы не спазмированы. Вопрос по хроническому аппендициту снят. Спаек нет.

Что это может быть? Я уже начинаю думать, что имеет место абдоминальная психалгия. 

Доктора! У кого будут какие версии? Помогите!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Доктора! У кого будут какие версии? Помогите!


Потери массы не было? Как стул? Анализ кала на скрытую кровь? Проктологи смотрели? Колоноскопия, барий и все такое? Возможно НЯК или...?
В конце я сделал бы, как заключительный шаг, КТ живота.

Добавлено через 7 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Поучительно!
> 2. Разумно!
> 3. Где-то повезло!
> 4. Методичность соблюдена.
> ...



Спасибо за теплые слова 
Я думаю что УЗИсты не видели по той же причине по какой и при ФГС не нашли тех симптомов что писал колега Кронмед. Ранняя стадия процесса. Опухоль ещё не доросла до состояния, при котором вызвала бы сдавление сосудистого пучка в воротах селезенки...
Как вы точно сказали "Где-то повезло!"


----------



## Helen (12 Янв 2007)

Сейчас прочитала весь первый случай и в голове стоял диагноз - хронический панкреатит с постоянным болевым синдромом (это по классификации) - уж очень типична локализация и особенно иррадиация, оказалось - опухоль. Да, срок полгода до окончательной диагностики и какой-либо развязки - не характерен для просто хронического панкреатита.  Легко писать, когда отгадка уже есть! 

По второму случаю - очень похоже на болезнь Крона, не всегда можно на ранних стадиях диагностировать, особенно эту, наиболее частую локализацию болезни Крона, ее инфильтративную стадию. Позже появляюся характерные симптомы - кровь в кале (непостоянно), изменение участка кишки, которое можно увидеть лапароскопически или рентгенологически - симптом струны, характерные изменения слизистой на других доступных колоноскопу участках.

Еще был случай в моей практики - молодую больную (с длительными болями в правой подвздошной области) взяли с диагнозом острый аппендицит и во время операции диагностировали б. Крона (здоровый аппендекс тоже убрали).

Хотя б.Крона - довольно редкое заболевание, имеется наследственная предрасположенность, генетическая детерминированность - можно определить в генетических лабораториях.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> По второму случаю - очень похоже на болезнь Крона



Да, похоже, Крона или НЯК. 

Helen! У вас нет критериев диагностики этих двух нозологий?
Возможно, Кронмед они пригодятся для этого случая.


----------



## Кронмед (13 Янв 2007)

Коллеги. Спасибо Вам за участие.
Первым, кто консультировал пациентку был гастроэнтеролог.
Были сделаны анализы кала на: бак.посев,  простейшие, копрограмма, р-я Грегерсена.
Всё в норме.
Кровь. клинический анализ. Красная кровь как у космонавта, белая: лейкоциты-6,4
Лейкограмма-N. СОЭ -2мм\час.биохимия-N
Общий анализ мочи-N.
УЗИ  органов бр. полости- без особенностей
Колоноскопия с биопсией -    без особенностей
Рентген с барием тоже ничего не показал.
ФГС – N
Лапороскопия – тоже ничего не показала.
Температуры нет. Кровь на онкомаркёры – отр.
Аппетит  нормальный. Потери веса нет и не было, хотя пациентка не против слегка потерять.
После того, как гастроэнтеролог сдался, в ход пошли другие специалисты и 
соответственно методы обследования:  кардиограмма, Узи орг. гр. пол.,
сканирование щитовидки, кровь на HLA B-27, УЗИ мочеполовой системы.
КТ живота никто не назначал. А зачем? Что является показателем к назначению?
Этот вопрос также задаст страховой эксперт. Обоснованность назначения?
Какую картину Вы предполагаете увидеть? 
Заранее благодарю всех участников дискуссии.aiwan


----------



## Helen (14 Янв 2007)

После такого детального обследования гастроэнтеролога можно на 100% сказать, что НЯКа нет (поражает только толстую кишку и всегда сразу диагностируется при прокто- или колоноскопии, так как начинается в 100% случаев с прямой кишки. Это все давно доказанные факты).

А вот насчет Крона - гастороэнтеролог может сказать, что на этот момент пока нет стадии заболевания, которую возможно диагностировать. 

Кровь и расстройство стула при воспалительной стадии могут редко появляться или не появляться, а локализация болезни в дистальной части тонкой кишки делает ее диагностику почти невозможной довольно длительный период времени (воспалительная стадия).

Критериями, к сожалению, являются только клинические проявления и морфологические (если только захватывается толстая кишка). Рентгенологические - только на поздних стадиях, после развития стриктур.

Но если взять статистику (не смогла найти точные процентные данные, но помню), то на первом месте при болях в правой подвздошной области - это различные спаечные процессы, далее - воспалительные заболевания придатков (у женщин), заболевания мочевыводящих путей, и потом уже Крона.

Конечно, вариантов может быть не мало...


----------



## Кронмед (14 Янв 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> Конечно, вариантов может быть не мало...


Скорее всего это Крона, в повздошной кишке. Я специально помял илеоцекальный клапан, чтобы посмотреть, что будет. На следующий день были невыносимые боли в этой зоне. А  сечас болей нет вообще. Не знаю в связи с чем? Будем наблюдать.


----------

